# Help! What kind of turbo!?



## celica200mph (Apr 22, 2005)

I need help, i'm not sure what knid of turbo i have. I just bought it the other day, and i'm not sure what i got myself into. The side of it says... Garrett M24 A/R 42.... I think it's a t25, but not sure... Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## celica200mph (Apr 22, 2005)

Well, if anyone has any idea it would be great. More for the description, it has an compressor .42 and exhaust .48... Maybe 40 trim. Also has 2 bolts for the compressor inlet and outlet. I figured you guy would know more than toyota guys... please help... thank you


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

how many bolt on the turbine outlet?.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

sounds liek a mitsu turbo to me.


----------



## celica200mph (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry, long weekend... The compressor outlet has 2 bolts, both 180 degrees opposite of each other.... It does say garrett on the side of it, so i know it's not a mitsu... Still not sure though.


----------



## celica200mph (Apr 22, 2005)

Well, i looked up a picture of a t3 and it looks like one from a merkur, so now i am completely confused.......


----------



## celica200mph (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok. well i found out that it is a brand new replacement for a Nissan Skyline... Now if anyone knows the model numbers for this turbo, or if there are any internal upgrades for it, just yell... thanks


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

I got a skyline turbo. From a r33 gtr. I'll post the no# if you still need.?.


----------



## celica200mph (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah, if you could let me know what you got that would be great... thanks


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

zb 0267j
14411-24u04
466071-6c

That is from my no# plate on the center section. Here is alittle extra info. .48 a/r turbine gt62 trim wheel(t25)
.42 a/r compressor 50 trim wheel(t3)
It has a single B.B. center section and is good to about 16 psi. 

The oil inlet is a 12mm bolt hole with a 1.25 pitch and 1/4" npt fittings fit the water ports.


----------

